# Putting the boat away for this year.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The other day I winterize the lower unit of my outboard motor. In the next week I will be removing the gas from the gastank. Over the winter I will be going out to charge the batteries around once a week. I worked just find doing that last winter. So fishing from the boat is over for this year.

If there is some warm days and the river is at a reasonably level there is still a chance I might do some bank fishing. I still have some bait in the freezer.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have had fair luck in the winter. (no bets on this one though LOL)
And it is a good time to brush up on your fire making skills. A little fire can make a big difference on a chilly day. 

And since you have a fire,, you look old enough that you still have an old stove top percolator stashed back someplace. Dig it out, fresh coffee is nice. (and will make you the most popular person at the tailwater LOL)

And don't forget the handwarmer/footwarmers. Get one going and drop it down the front of your shirt. I keep a couple in my fishing pack all year anyway, they can save a trip if the weather turns or you just did not dress warm enough. -- Also handy for those cold morning-warm afternoon deer hunts.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the best time of the year to have a boat on the river i take mine out more in December January and February than the rest of the year combined.. The sauger fishing is amazing and the cats are way easier to find


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> This is the best time of the year to have a boat on the river i take mine out more in December January and February than the rest of the year combined.. The sauger fishing is amazing and the cats are way easier to find


Do they keep the ramps up your way clear in the "off season"? 

Here near me they do not stay after them in the "off season".


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

**** man your profile says your from West Virginia ... The dams up there produce amazing wintertime fishing ever year from what I read... But the ramps by me are kept up through the winter... They all pull the docks but if you want have fun you figure out how to make it work... The only time I've been screwed is right after the river came down from being way up there was like a foot of mud but it was cleared within a week of the water coming down


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> **** man your profile says your from West Virginia ... The dams up there produce amazing wintertime fishing ever year from what I read... But the ramps by me are kept up through the winter... They all pull the docks but if you want have fun you figure out how to make it work... The only time I've been screwed is right after the river came down from being way up there was like a foot of mud but it was cleared within a week of the water coming down



I am jealous. Mud is the problem here, they tend to leave it until what they think is the boating season.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Carry a snow shovel and make a path to the water. I done that once at new martinsville years ago.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I usually shovel and scrape the steubenville marina ramp about 4 times during winter. This year probably won't happen as much for me now that I don't have a heated garage for the boat anymore. Winter fishing us my favorite thing to do. Everything seems to be grouped up tight, and once you find them, it's on! It's been tradition for me to rabbit hunt thanksgiving morning, then hit the river for black Friday. Current water levels are going to have me going to work for that double time a three quarters payday though. Lol


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with Bad Bub totally.... it's like target practice. Some of my fondest memories are fishing the river from a snow covered boat.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes sir I love winter fishing.. I'll have to add a snow shovel to the things I need to bring with me to the ramp... I always have a bag of salt too I've got 4wd but if your not the first one in your going to slip.... So what do you guys do f to your boat with out winterizing it ? I've had my boat for 5 years now and never winterized it once..I just always put sta bil in it


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

zack2345 said:


> Yes sir I love winter fishing.. I'll have to add a snow shovel to the things I need to bring with me to the ramp... I always have a bag of salt too I've got 4wd but if your not the first one in your going to slip.... So what do you guys do f to your boat with out winterizing it ? I've had my boat for 5 years now and never winterized it once..I just always put sta bil in it


I've always just run Sta-bil and changed lower unit oil before the first freeze. Make sure all plugs/valves to all plumbing are open to drain any water as soon as I pull it out of the water.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Run the blue Sta-bil year round. Never really winterize my boat, never know when a mild day will pop up. I do change the lower unit lube in the fall before freezing temps. Had my duck boat lower unit freeze up, always kept the motor down but that day it was -4. Always kept a propane torch in the boat, saved my butt that day. Was about 8 miles from the ramp and no one else hunting that day. (pre cell phone) Would have been a long walk in hip boots.


----------

